# Restoule shoot 3rd Leg start time



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey folks:

Just wondering if anyone can tell me when the shoot at Restoule this Sunday is starting and is it random or shotgun. Thanks in advance. 



Moosetalker

Hoyt Bows Pro Staff
Easton Arrows Pro Staff
Knight & Hale Game Calls Pro Staff


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

*start time, 3rd leg, Restoule*

Good morning Todd.

I do not know the start time but Jason's phone number is 1-705-724-3373.

Tacke care, shoot well.

Pointystik :thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hey Mooseyak,

If you get an answer, please post up. I'll be 20 minutes from there this weekend and I might get the urge to fling a few.

Cheers


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*Hey Mr. Martin*

Hey young fellow:

Just got home from being at Wasaga all day and it is a bit late to give Jason a call so I will tomorrow and post the time. It would be great to see ya there and even better to shoot with an ol' veteran arrow flinger like yourself.

talk to ya later,


Moosetalker


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

*Restoule Info*

Moosetalker,

Registration begins at 0730 hr., shotgun start at 0900 hr. Check with Jason to confirm this but as of last night, that's the plan. See ya Sunday.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*WOW that's an early rise for the southern boys*

Here that Grey Eagle a 9:00 a.m. shotgun start. I guess you said you are going to be up in that neck of the woods anyways. I'll call Jason this evening just to make sure but it sounds like it's going to be an early rise for us down here heading north.

Thanks for the info REM 870


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got a note in my email....from another Club member......


Hey Guys…. We were talking to Jason and apparently the shot-gun start will now be 10am. He was talking to Joe Florent and that is some OAA rule. Please let all know that you can…


So now Moosetalker...you can sleep in and have your beauty sleep!


So now I guess the start time is 10am!!!!


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*AHHHHH beauty sleep !!!*

Thanks for the update folks. I can't get enough sleep to make this mug beautiful so I might as well get out of bed but I do like the 10 a.m. start a little better since you boys are 3 hours from here.

Looking forward to seeing you all this Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

*Restoule Start Time*

It's 1000 hours not 0900. That's a relief, eh! Guess I'll spend some time reading the OAA rule book before the next shoot.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*rest*

Hope you are in bed getting that Beauti sleep Todd..


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Rem 870 said:


> It's 1000 hours not 0900. That's a relief, eh! Guess I'll spend some time reading the OAA rule book before the next shoot.


It's not an OAA rule that 3D shoots start at 10:00am. The clubs can pick any time they wish to start their shoots. Typically though, 3D shoots do start at 10:00am (if they are shotgun starts). But, like I said, the clubs are free to advise the start times as they wish.

Todd, sorry I didn't make the shoot, especially being so close to it. But I had a set amount of work I needed to get done at the cottage this weekend if I was to play on Sunday. One of my neighbours "guests (loose term)" decided it was good idea time on Saturday afternoon, and after consumming a crap load of beer he crawled on his two stroke ATV and proceeded to run it into the trees in front of my place. Wearing only crocs and a bathing suit. I spent the first hour clearing, and maintaining, his airway (he was out) until EMS arrived, and the next two hours dealing with the OPP as they investigated the scene. I still don't know if he lived. Anyways, that little ordeal kind of killed my schedule 

Hope to catch you soon at a shoot though


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

*First Aid before shooting Restoule*

Hey Grey Eagle:

It sounds like your plate was full over the ATV guy. By the sounds of it, if he lives he owes you a big one. On a brighter note the Restoule shoot was a good one. Would have liked to see you there, it definitely would have challenged your distance judging skill and watching the bubble on the sight. Jason and company used some awesome imagination on the target placements but the best one was about a 45 degree downhill shot on a raptor. Good job RAC on playing with the distance judging minds and providing a great venue. The best part of it was that it did not rain on us. It was about 100 degrees in the sun but thankfully about 80 % of their targets were in the bush and in some nice shade. Great job on the desserts too.

Take care,


----------

